# Lord Zargon thanks his 2009 Haunted Hosts and Hostesses



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks his 2009 Haunted Hosts and Hostesses





November 4, 2009





Lords and Ladies of Deathly Love:


Had you the opportunity to see what I saw on my 2009 haunted journeys then you would have been delighted, as I was, by the displays of haunted witchery that we do so well.


There are eight haunted attractions who welcomed me in 2009. They are:


Mr. Dan Hall, producer of “The Boneyard” in Arlington, Texas

Ms. Amy Burge, producer of “Skeleton’s Lair” in Bowling Green, Kentucky

Mr. Ryan Pluta, producer of “Carnival of Horrors” in Akron, Ohio

The brothers Eslich, producers of “Factory of Terror” in Canton, Ohio

The Broadview Heights Lions Club, producer of “Bloodview Haunted House” in Broadview Heights, Ohio

Mr. Kelly Collins, producer of “The Scare-a-torium” in Columbus, Ohio

Crazy Beth Turner and Crazy Bob Turner, producers of “The Haunted Hydro” in Fremont, Ohio

Jayme and Bill Criscione, producers of “Ghostly Manor” in Sandusky, Ohio


May you rise from the grave again in October, 2010!

My darkest blessings,



Zargon





[email protected]


----------

